# dehumidifier worries......soap cake mold???



## midkiffsjoy (Feb 27, 2008)

Okay.....

I cleaned out the schoolroom closet and turned it into a soap curing closet. I bought a 50 pint dehumidifier and put it in the closet and shut the door. This afternoon I checked the soap and the closet is really warm. I've opened the door. Is it SUPPOSED to get warm??? I dont have an exhaust vent in that room, or it'd be on. Is it better with the door open or closed??


I have an ounce of coconut cream pie scent and would like to try making a soap cake just for conversational interest in my booth.... but I read today that if you make soap in something that has a nonstick surface it'll take the surface off (see? I'm paying attention). WHERE do you get a bunt cake pan that doesnt have a nonstick surface??? Could I use a copper bunt cake pan???


Thank you ladies SO much for all your help!!! I sent off the check for my FIRST booth this week and we JUST picked up folding tables I won off Swico for the booth. I'm working *hard* and I think I'm actually getting somewhere.


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

you can get a silicone bunt pan somewhere like walmart. that would work the best I think for a soap mold. I think the cake soap would be cool.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh Sondra (I think it was her!) made soap for one of our swaps that looked like a piece of chocolate cream pie.....it was awesome looking! I think that would be a great attention getter.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes the dehumidifier heats up the room it is in, why I use it in the winter in my house and the AC, same premise, wicks out moisture but cools the room. Vicki


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Feb 27, 2008)

WOW!!!! I'd have never thought to use the dehumidifier to heat the house during winter but I can see that working. Just as long as Im not doing it wrong.

I LOVE having a soap closet!!!! When I stress I just look in the closet and say to myself "SEE? You've got that much done! It'll be okay!" (I'm bipolar. I stress. It's what I do.)


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Feb 27, 2008)

OH!!! Mom called around while I was prepping molds... Walmart has stopped carrying ANY silicon baking stuff, BUT the outlet mall down in Conroe has them for under ten dollars!!!!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Most are so much cheaper on ebay, just know once you soap with scent in your silicone bakeware you can not cook food in them!  Vicki


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Feb 27, 2008)

Thats okay. I have bunt pans for cakes but I couldnt soap in them. grin.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

thrift stores have pre-nonstick-era pans, often in very good shape around here, but that's likely to have regional variation.


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Feb 27, 2008)

It *would* be cool to have more than just the one shape. To make it more interesting. I'll keep my eyes open (like I could stop looking at everything as how I could apply it to soaping at this point) grin

-Joy


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

After every holiday you will find silicone pans on clearance. I got a couple really cute ones after Easter that are daisy shaped....12 to a pan so they are for muffins I guess. The soap comes out easy and clean.


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Feb 27, 2008)

Kalne said:


> After every holiday you will find silicone pans on clearance. I got a couple really cute ones after Easter that are daisy shaped....12 to a pan so they are for muffins I guess. The soap comes out easy and clean.


OMGosh!!!! That sounds SO CUTE!!!! ACKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK. pout. I bet those are really awesome soaps!!!!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

There are snowflakes, and hearts, and 4 leaf clovers and easter eggs, and candy canes, tiny ones that are for icecubes for holidays....your obcession has only just begun! Vicki


----------

